# I wonder if this is ok with our BMWs?



## Matrixolution (Mar 26, 2012)

http://mustangforums.com/forum/5-0l-general-discussion/368307-im-done-with-this-car.html

:rofl:


----------



## Hasek9339 (Feb 5, 2009)

what a dumbass!!! :violent:


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

On BMWs you have to use Apollinaris. Everyone knows that.


----------



## hellosopo (Oct 16, 2009)

I know BMW recommends Apollinaris and some people mail order it for this purpose, but at my 7500mi oil change I did this procedure with distilled Poland Spring and it worked just fine.


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

hellosopo said:


> I know BMW recommends Apollinaris and some people mail order it for this purpose, but at my 7500mi oil change I did this procedure with distilled Poland Spring and it worked just fine.


Blasphemy! Though Poland spring is probably close enough, since it's Prussian. :thumbup:


----------



## Zooks527 (Mar 15, 2009)

Actually, I've found the alcohol content in Zima makes it a better solvent.


----------



## hellosopo (Oct 16, 2009)

I see what you did there! :lmao:


----------



## The X Men (Mar 21, 2012)

looking at his picture, I am not a bit surprise


----------



## VirtuousWolf (Jul 21, 2011)

Woah he makes me seem like a car god!!


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

How is this E90 related?


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

It has to be a joke.

- Mike


----------



## VirtuousWolf (Jul 21, 2011)

Coconutpete said:


> How is this E90 related?


Well it shows what not to do to our cars :dunno:


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

I've seen this story or variations of it circulating for years. Gotta wonder if there's any truth to the origination of it though...


----------



## Stiglitz (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank god for taking one more mustang off the road. How do the e46's react to seafoam treatment yay or nay


----------

